# A-basin Montezuma bowl opens



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just got an email, stating that they are opening the bowl on Friday at 11am. When I visited Colorado last week I spoke to some locals that stated that the bowl was going to have a limited life of 2 months per season if that. Considering that it face the sun. But it was kind of weird since the side that faces the sun in loveland, opened way earlier. Maybe the Zuma bowl has stepper terrain. I can't imagine the crowds for opening day, although I wish I could be there. Have fun and be safe.


----------

